# Spinning-My peace roving. Into yarn



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Corredale and Bamboo spun dk 322 yds. Super soft. I have anther on the wheel.


----------



## fergus (May 19, 2011)

Oh, my....that's just beautiful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is so pretty. I am thinking sweater for that one.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

It's beautiful! I have a question. How did you blend your bamboo fiber into the corriedale? Did you use carding combs or a blending board or maybe a drum carder? I love how your yarn turned out! :sm02:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Pretty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody-Ann said:


> It's beautiful! I have a question. How did you blend your bamboo fiber into the corriedale? Did you use carding combs or a blending board or maybe a drum carder? I love how your yarn turned out! :sm02:


I had dyed my corriedale and I had spun up the first 4 oz braid and decided to add the purple bamboo I just predrafted them both and held them together to spin on the second braid. So one braid was just corridale the other was with the bamboo and corriedale..


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful colors and spinning :sm01:


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> I had dyed my corriedale and I had spun up the first 4 oz braid and decided to add the purple bamboo I just predrafted them both and held them together to spin on the second braid. So one braid was just corridale the other was with the bamboo and corriedale..


Thank you! I've been saving up for a drum carder because I thought that would be the only way to blend, other than a blending board or cards. I really need to re think this. I would rather not get anything so expensive as a drum carder if it's not really needed. Not to mention I really don't have the space to put a drum carder. But I do want to blend some of my fibers together. I have only tried blending with my hand carders. I'm going to try your method. You're yarn looks amazing! :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody-Ann said:


> Thank you! I've been saving up for a drum carder because I thought that would be the only way to blend, other than a blending board or cards. I really need to re think this. I would rather not get anything so expensive as a drum carder if it's not really needed. Not to mention I really don't have the space to put a drum carder. But I do want to blend some of my fibers together. I have only tried blending with my hand carders. I'm going to try your method. You're yarn looks amazing! :sm24:


It was not easy to spin to keep it all together. I did not really want it blended like combs and carding do. It was a pain to do kept loosing the bamboo it is short and slippery to. I was lazy could have used my blending board.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Melody-Ann said:


> Thank you! I've been saving up for a drum carder because I thought that would be the only way to blend, other than a blending board or cards. I really need to re think this. I would rather not get anything so expensive as a drum carder if it's not really needed. Not to mention I really don't have the space to put a drum carder. But I do want to blend some of my fibers together. I have only tried blending with my hand carders. I'm going to try your method. You're yarn looks amazing! :sm24:


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518244-1.html

I thought you might like to see this attached thread showing a beautiful blend using a board. I totally get not wanting to put out the expense for a drum plus the space to put it. I am the same way. I thought you could only get good blends with a drum carder until I saw this. Take a look. Now, getting a drum carder isn't even a thought for me. Of course, it depends on how much of a blend you want, but I was glad to see a board can do what a drum can.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Corredale and Bamboo spun dk 322 yds. Super soft. I have anther on the wheel.


Just beautiful. It may have been a harder spin but it sure turned out pretty.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> It was not easy to spin to keep it all together. I did not really want it blended like combs and carding do. It was a pain to do kept loosing the bamboo it is short and slippery to. I was lazy could have used my blending board.


Well, it turned out beautifully! I can imagine it was slippery though. I have a little bit of bamboo in my stash, and it's texture seems a bit intimidating to me. I borrowed a friends drum carder once to try to blend the bamboo with alpaca. It blended well, although I had to run it through a couple of times. I'm still going to be brave and try your method. I really like how your yarn turned out! :sm02:


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518244-1.html
> 
> I thought you might like to see this attached thread showing a beautiful blend using a board. I totally get not wanting to put out the expense for a drum plus the space to put it. I am the same way. I thought you could only get good blends with a drum carder until I saw this. Take a look. Now, getting a drum carder isn't even a thought for me. Of course, it depends on how much of a blend you want, but I was glad to see a board can do what a drum can.


 :sm24: Thank you for the link! The blends that worddancer made are really beautiful. I'm convinced! I will take a look at blending boards instead of drum carders. 
Can anybody recommend a good size? Or a good manufacturer? I know that there are quite a few options out there. How did you choose?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody-Ann said:


> :sm24: Thank you for the link! The blends that worddancer made are really beautiful. I'm convinced! I will take a look at blending boards instead of drum carders.
> Can anybody recommend a good size? Or a good manufacturer? I know that there are quite a few options out there. How did you choose?


My husband made my board for me we purchased the matt with the pins at the woolery and stapled it to a board put a handle on it and I use a very stiff paintbrush and a dog brush. We bought dowels from the craft store and cut them down he sanded the edges for me. I have a few different sizes to. The whole thing ran us about $75. Boards were a bit expensive to with the least I found new were $160. Unless you can find them used. You could go on FB to look they have many sites there.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> My husband made my board for me we purchased the matt with the pins at the woolery and stapled it to a board put a handle on it and I use a very stiff paintbrush and a dog brush. We bought dowels from the craft store and cut them down he sanded the edges for me. I have a few different sizes to. The whole thing ran us about $75. Boards were a bit expensive to with the least I found new were $160. Unless you can find them used. You could go on FB to look they have many sites there.


Thank you! I hadn't thought about making a board. It's a good idea. I'll check out the woolery for the carding cloth. Thanks for your help :sm02:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ohhhh, beautiful - definitely Peace.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely colours


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------

